# Merckx LXM



## GearsSchmeers (Jul 26, 2008)

Shameless self promotion!
I bought the wrong size frame and have put my basically brand new 08 Merckx LXM frameset and extras up on Ebay! Just search for Lxm or Merckx. I bought the right size frameset, help this poor college student pay off his visa so he can pay freakin' tuition 
Thought I would just give any merckx interested parties a heads up, sorry if this is breaking any rules.

-Kevin


----------



## GearsSchmeers (Jul 26, 2008)

Have it on ebay and craigslist;
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...37957&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling
frameset and extras= $1400
Full bike= $2500
Arghhh, help a brotha out!!


----------

